# where are the sand fleas?



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i've been having a real hard time catching 'em lately. has anyone else had any luck?


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

check out gulf breeze proper


----------



## rednex*toyz (Oct 7, 2007)

Always had good luck at the beach.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *rednex*toyz (11/3/2007)*Always had good luck at the beach.


oh, i would have never guessed oke


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

> *true-king (11/3/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *rednex*toyz (11/3/2007)*Always had good luck at the beach.
> ...


Yeah, the beach should have them. I'm not sure, but give it a try:letsparty


----------



## fishingnoob (Oct 20, 2007)

i havent seen a sand flea on navarre beach since late spring !!


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I was at Navarre Beach on Friday. Caught 6 in about 5 minutes.


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

shit, I've caught sandfleas 25 every scoop.....but not since before that red tide. I'm not sure if there even is any because I haven't been out there.:banghead


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I personally believe that on some beaches, the 'beach renourishment' thingy killed(smothered or dried out) the larvae. The red tide probably helped also. Digging them then leaving the sand to dry out killing the larvae doesn't help either.



I have found that artificials(fake sandfleas, jigs and flies) often work more better than real sandfleas unless impaled on a jig or kept moving. A Pompano is basically a sight feeder and has to have 'help' in seeing the bait. Sometimes, they will go right past a immobile real sandflea. I also believe they can smell and have chummed them with success. Fishing is a puzzle anyhow. As soon as you think that you've figured out a sure-fire system, the fish will make a fool out of you. That's why they call it fishing, rather than catching. JMHO. C2


----------

